# Digital Camera



## indian (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Guys I want to buy a digital camera And my Budget is Rs.10,000 /-
So Please suggest me a good digital camera as i don't know much about cameras and also what is difference between Optical Zoom and Digital Zoom.
Thanks. :roll:


----------



## vijay_7287 (Feb 14, 2006)

wats this doin in the reviews section
put it in QnA


reporting...


----------

